
Ask HN: Where to find notes, advice from great 1-on-1 coaches/team leads - Bulbasaur2015
looking for any notes that may not necessarily be common knowledge
i.e. when designing something, take the system into account six months from now
======
quintes
Perhaps rephrase, not sure the question is clear

